# Rare Oberon Color/Design Combo



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

This is AWESOME!!! Paisley design in chocolate color. I hope a KBoarder gets to purchase this special deal. I don't need one for my Voyage or PW anymore, but if I did, I definitely would have gotten this:

http://www.oberondesign.com/collections/special-deals/products/special-deal-br-florentine-kindle-cover-in-green


----------

